# Pavlovic



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

This is interesting. ESPN.com has the Celts picking the 6'7 SF from Serbian. He does seem like a good fit, he's a good outside shooter. But I think they have more important needs like a center and PG. Thoughts?



http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d03/tracker/player?playerId=18481

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/alexsandarpavlovic.htm


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

i was actually just looking at that and thinking the same thing. its the question of draft by need or take the best player. i think he will be a good palyer in the league and if they dont like any of the available players at their needs any better, y not take him, instead of a marcus banks, who fills a need, but probably isnt as good a player.

hopefully they can succesfully fill their needs this draft. but if not, i will not be disappointed if they take pavlovic.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Draft Rule #1*

ALWAYS TAKE THE BEST PLAYER AVAILABLE!!!


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

I disagree, we used that phylosophy in the 2001 draft and we drafted all players that played the same position as Paul Pierce and we basicly have nothing to show for that draft except for a human pogo-stick (Keidrick). I say draft what we need and actually take advantage of this draft.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Draft Rule #1*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> ALWAYS TAKE THE BEST PLAYER AVAILABLE!!!



I agree........


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Difference is you have to have a GM*



> Originally posted by <b>lochdoun</b>!
> I disagree, we used that phylosophy in the 2001 draft and we drafted all players that played the same position as Paul Pierce and we basicly have nothing to show for that draft except for a human pogo-stick (Keidrick). I say draft what we need and actually take advantage of this draft.


First of all it's spelled K-E-D-R-I-C-K....No I...there is no I in TEAM. If we would have taken the best player available, we would have taken Troy Murphy, Zach Randolph and Tony Parker. But our GM is an idiot. So, you take the best player available with the caveat that you have to be able to draft. 

Look at our drafts of Acie Earl (because we needed a center) and Michael Smith (because we needed an SF to replace Bird) and Jerome Moiso (because we needed a big man). Never go on need, because the talent level at that spot could be thin. ALWAYS TAKE THE BEST PLAYER AVAILABLE. My question is, with the versatility of Pierce SF/SG, and Walker PF/SF, what position don't you think the Celtics need?


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Murphy Randolph and Parker werent projected to be that good. they got over looked. they just turned out better. We would have been called retarded the day after the draft for taking those players. Dont fuss about what wee could have had, focus on the future.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm hopin you guys pass on Pavlovic...I'd love for the Nets to get him. He has an american game and a jumper.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

We better not pass on Pavlovic. I will flip out. The only way we pass on him is if Barbosa or Sweetney falls to us. Pavlovic is the one.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Difference is you have to have a GM*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all it's spelled K-E-D-R-I-C-K....No I...there is no I in TEAM. If we would have taken the best player available, we would have taken Troy Murphy, Zach Randolph and Tony Parker. But our GM is an idiot. So, you take the best player available with the caveat that you have to be able to draft.
> ...


But if you draft the best player available and he happens to be identical to Pierce or Walker than he goes from a star to a bench warmer who will never develop or help the team. (ie Joe Johnson) You saw how Johnson played significantly better in Phoenix than here and who did we get in return? Tony Delk???!?!? For once maybe management will fill some needs with this draft... instead of drafting trade fodder.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The problem with this draft is that there is no "best player available". After the first 3 picks there are 40 or 45 guys about whom opinion differ-- sometimes wildly. Any one of them could be a great player or a total bust.

I'm not sold on Pavlovik. All offense, no defense. Good one-on-one player who does not give up the ball. Not much of a rebounder.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> Murphy Randolph and Parker werent projected to be that good. they got over looked. they just turned out better. We would have been called retarded the day after the draft for taking those players. Dont fuss about what wee could have had, focus on the future.


I am focusing on the future, but I, like you, don't really know these players. All I'm saying is Danny should take the BEST PLAYER, regardless of position. And sorry, but Troy Murphy went right after Kedrick and he was highly regarded. Big East Player of the Year vs. JUCO scrub (who NEVER even worked out for us, by the way)....hmm....Actually, those three were at the top of my board after the 9th pick, so I'm not second guessing. Remember the Boston papers at that time? They were talking about Parker all the time. Wallace and Papile screwed the pooch. I'm excited about Danny, though.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

People would have called you crazy for having them that high. Even though they turned out to be good.

I wasnt happy with taking Forte at 20 that year. I wanted Tinsley or Parker. I was thinking of takin Tinsley at 10 or 11 until he started slipping on nbadraft.net. Both would have been nice to have but I dont really care for Tinsley, just cuz I dont like him.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*No, actually....*

Murphy was picked 12th, one pick after (trying to stifle laugh) Kedrick Brown....Troy is an excellent midrange shooter and I believe was 6th in the league in rebounding...While Kedrick...well, you know the rest...And no, if we had taken Troy 10th no one would have thought we were crazy....As for people thinking you're crazy, people have thought that about Red Auerbach, Jerry West and Geoff Petrie. Sorry, dude but Conventional Wisdom (CW) is for the weak-minded and "following the herd" is wrong more often than not. Look at the Bulls and Jay Williams.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Troy Murphy, the walking foul factory? He scores 12 and gives up 24. I'll take Kedrick.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*C'mon John....*

You've been betting a lot on this JUCO kid in your recent rants...He is a good defender and the kid can jump HIGH, but.....Well, I just hope you're right, but I suspect you are not. Let's hope he gets some confidence and some balls, and we could be in for a helluva season.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Helluva season? it would be just like him doing his normal thing. Its not like we NEED him to play good. We just really wanna see him do it. We just love Kedrick.

I dont like Murphy and never have. I doubt many people actually like him. Kedrick on the other hand is very well liked by about all celtics fans.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

I don't mind KB at all, even though a lot of other players taken in the draft have developed quicker.
I think (hope!) he will continue the progression he was showing before his injury.
However:upset: the drafting process has got to improve or the window for the two stars we have is going to start closing, and the C's will stay as a mid playoff team who doesn't really scare any of the elite.
If KB doesn't improve thats 0 for 3 1st round picks (including the two highish ones) and a lot of lost development time.
No pressure or anything on KB then!:grinning:


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: C'mon John....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> You've been betting a lot on this JUCO kid in your recent rants...He is a good defender and the kid can jump HIGH, but.....Well, I just hope you're right, but I suspect you are not. Let's hope he gets some confidence and some balls, and we could be in for a helluva season.


Well saying that he's better than Troy Murphy isn't much of a compliment.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> Helluva season? it would be just like him doing his normal thing. Its not like we NEED him to play good. We just really wanna see him do it. We just love Kedrick.
> 
> I dont like Murphy and never have. I doubt many people actually like him. Kedrick on the other hand is very well liked by about all celtics fans.


Uh...yeah, we do need Kedrick to play well. Did you see the series against New Jersey? Pierce and Walker wore down from too many minutes. We need Kedrick to be able to give us 20 good minutes a game--something he is not capable of because he's afraid to shoot.

I'll tell you one guy who likes Troy Murphy--Coach Musselman.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh...yeah, we do need Kedrick to play well. Did you see the series against New Jersey? Pierce and Walker wore down from too many minutes. We need Kedrick to be able to give us 20 good minutes a game--something he is not capable of because he's afraid to shoot.
> ...



We are not depending on Kedrick to be that guy. We would like to see it, but its not like he MUST get better and score 10 a game.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Rantings (Boo Hoo the Celtics Coulda been contenders)*

I dislike the rantings of fans who look back at what could have been for the Celtics in the recent drafts.

But here I go with a ranting of my own that you are all free to dislike (sorry).

In regards to the 2001 draft:

I liked Joe Johnson at our first pick. I still like Joe and he is turning into a nice player in Phoenix. Boston traded him not because he was not talented but because they wanted to make a run at the title. They did. The playoff run was great and I do not regret the decision to trade Joe and Milt. This was a good pick.

Kedrick at the next pick was the strangest development of the 2001 draft. Reports say that a deal was made ahead of time and that is why Kedrick did not work out for other teams. Most people had never even seen the dude play. Still it has been wonderful seeing his flashes of brilliance but overall his short career has been disappointing.

I wanted the Celtics to take Troy Murphy at 10. He was a proven player. If you have not been following his development he is a starter and a budding star on a Golden State team that almost made the playoffs. He would have been a good pick. C'mon can't you see how right he was for the Celtics? A kid named Murphy who played for the Irish.

Of course we should have taken Parker instead of Forte. But at the time I was among the people that thought that Forte would be a good NBA player. I think that a first team All American is always worth a late first round pick. I did not know about Parker perhaps Red didn't either. I actually wanted Arenas at this pick so when I saw the GS draft of Richardson, Murphy and Arenas I was jealous..I still am.


----------



## Kaboom Brown (Jul 15, 2002)

I think a lot of these problems that Kedrick has are related directly to OBrien. OB's ego has inflated over 2 and 1/2 years and it showed greatly last year. 

Antoine comes out after the all star break and says kedrick deserves to play. Kedrick barely plays after that. 

Paul comes out and says Kedrick is one of the top defenders in the league after he had played about 15-20 minutes a game for a week. OB sits Kedrick without any minutes until the playoffs.

Someone in the media suggests that Kedrick could be helpful against New Jersey. OB doesn't dismiss the comment and says Kedrick WILL get some minutes. Kedrick doesn't come off the bench all series and watches as Richard Jefferson blows by Walter and EWill all series. IF you ask me, if RJeff was held to his usual numbers the series goes a little longer. I am not saying we would've won, but Jefferson scored more points than he should have. He is showing how he really plays right now with a real defender on him in Bruce Bowen. Where did we hear Bruce Bowen's name before? Oh yeah, our very own superstar who plays against Kedrick every practice said that Kedrick is on the same defensive level as Bruce Bowen. Bruce Bowen can barely shoot, just like Kedrick, but he plays for the best team in the NBA this year and starts. 

We need to draft a running point like Banks or Barbosa and let Kedrick and Pierce do their thing in the open court. Kedrick should start last year and should've started this year. If OB would actually tell him not to stand out on the 3 point line, Kedrick could actually be pretty good offensively. His midrange game is pretty darn good and his leaping should help him get some easy buckets inside.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Rantings (Boo Hoo the Celtics Coulda been contenders)*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> I dislike the rantings of fans who look back at what could have been for the Celtics in the recent drafts.
> 
> But here I go with a ranting of my own that you are all free to dislike (sorry).
> ...


Great post, I was thinking the same thing. I really wanted Troy who is agreat rebounder and I thought Forte could be a good player.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

Here my 2 cents on the 2001 draft

Joe Johnson- You can't blame them for picking this guy. He was the best available and there were no great big men.

Kedrick Brown- A mysterious pick and a bad one so far.

Joe Forte- The only reason he was picked was because it was Red's pick, he was a complete debacle.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

*Celtic fans*

Do you guys wanna stop living in the past? Why bother discussing something that can't be changed. How about we talk about this years draft.

From what I've read Ainge fell in love with Pavlovic and if given the chance will take him.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kaboom Brown</b>!
> I think a lot of these problems that Kedrick has are related directly to OBrien. OB's ego has inflated over 2 and 1/2 years and it showed greatly last year.
> 
> Antoine comes out after the all star break and says kedrick deserves to play. Kedrick barely plays after that.
> ...


I agree with this whole post. Could they have done any worse against the Nets? Put Kedrick in there for crissake. I've seen him single-handedly stop fastbreaks with either a block or a pass interception or deflection. Transition defense was horrible. Kedrick can help. If you're down 3 games to nothing, then something must not be working. Try something new. If you're worried about not having enough people out there who can shoot the three, then put in Kedrick when McCarty is subbing for Battie or Blount. Those guys can't shoot the three either. I honestly don't get it. Kedrick is only a wasted pick because they don't use him.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with this whole post. Could they have done any worse against the Nets? Put Kedrick in there for crissake. I've seen him single-handedly stop fastbreaks with either a block or a pass interception or deflection. Transition defense was horrible. Kedrick can help. If you're down 3 games to nothing, then something must not be working. Try something new. If you're worried about not having enough people out there who can shoot the three, then put in Kedrick when McCarty is subbing for Battie or Blount. Those guys can't shoot the three either. I honestly don't get it. Kedrick is only a wasted pick because they don't use him.


I agree too. It is puzzling why Kedrick does not get more minutes.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtic fans*



> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> From what I've read Ainge fell in love with Pavlovic and if given the chance will take him.


It's all smoke at this point. I don't believe anything I hear: who had good workouts, who had bad workouts, who is rising, who is falling, etc.

Ainge isn't going to take Pavlovic at #16. He might take him at #20, but I would even question that. A wing player makes no sense for the Celtics.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Celtic fans*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> It's all smoke at this point. I don't believe anything I hear: who had good workouts, who had bad workouts, who is rising, who is falling, etc.
> ...



I couldn't agree more. If they take Pavlovic at 16 it will be a miserable draft experience for me. I would much rather take Hayes or Baby Shaq or David West. But more to the point, I'd like to see them trade up and nab Sweetney.


How about this:

BOS trades: picks #16 and #20

WAS trades: picks #10 and #38


We most likely get Sweetney at 10, and if not we get Lampe or Kaman, not a bad outcome either. Then with the 38th pick we take Dahntay Jones, Troy Bell, or Luke Walton.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Celtic fans*



> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If they take Pavlovic at 16 it will be a miserable draft experience for me. I would much rather take Hayes or Baby Shaq or David West. But more to the point, I'd like to see them trade up and nab Sweetney.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt mind trading up. But I still think Pavlovic is our guy. He is a scorer, thats what we need. If we did trade up it would be right at the 10th pick in the draft. And that would only be if Sweetney was still there. So its him or we dont do it. If we did it would be nice to get him. Then we could get Cook, Walton or possibly Bell.


----------

